# Lowrance HDS 8 / Seekarte hochladen



## MikeHawk (1. Februar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

 ich als totaler Neuling beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Lowrance HDS 8 von nem Kumpel, der dafür scheinbar zu Faul ist.

 Was ich bisher rausgefunden habe ist, das es möglich ist per SD Karte, Seekarten in das Echo zu laden.

Es gibt wohl auch eine Kooperation zwischen Lowrance und Navionics (Allerdings nur wenn man das Echo nach dem Kauf gleich registrieren lässt) ????

 Meine Frage ist nun, wie komme ich an eine solche Seekarte und welches Format muss sie haben?

Geht speziell um den Helgasjön in Schweden.

 PS: Gibt es sonst noch Tipps und Erfahrungen bzgl. des genannten Models?

Beste Grüße
 Alex


----------



## stingray85 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 8 / Seekarte hochladen*

Moin,

du kannst kostenfrei kompatible ".at5-Karten" der Openseamap downloaden. Die Dateien auf die SD-Karte Entpacken und fertig. Kann bei ersten Start etwas länger dauern bis alles geladen ist.
https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/AT5-OpenSeaMap-Chart_for_Lowrance_Simrad_B&G

Zumindest zum ausprobieren sollte die ausreichen, als alleinige Karte zu navigation würde ich sie aber nicht nutzen.

Gruß


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 8 / Seekarte hochladen*

Besser spät als nie.

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe es leider nicht geschafft das umzusetzen.

Wir haben allerdings herausgefunden das, dass Navi die Karte ähnlich anzeigt wie beispielsweise Google Maps. Das Navi weiss also das wir uns auf dem Gewässer befinden, GPS Punkte können wir auch setzen, das reicht uns.


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 8 / Seekarte hochladen*

Moin

Du brauchst diese hier zb. 

http://www.compass24.de/navigation/...Ij5SY5MyH2wIVWfhRCh3_9wOpEAQYAyABEgIu1PD_BwE#

gibt natürlich auch einzelne Karten für bestimmte Gebiete auf der ganzen Welt,diese deckt schon sehr viel DK und SWE ab.

Echo aus machen,Karte in Schacht stecken,Echo an und Karte bestätigen.

Vorher gucken ob das Echo ne Mini SD Card braucht oder ne normale SD und das bei bestellung berücksichtigen oder mit Adapter Card arbeiten.

#h


----------



## Kietze (11. September 2018)

*AW: Lowrance HDS 8 / Seekarte hochladen*

Auch wenn es für dich inzwischen zu spät ist, holt euch die App navionics Boating aufs Handy oder Tablettß


----------

